# Fandom Mafia 2 [TOWN WIN]



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome to the second annual Fandom Crossover Mafia.

With great power comes great responsibility. You shall learn to master the elements, and come to know the magic of friendship. Even if the odds are never in your favor, the passage of timey wimey will show you your true density, as equivalent exchange is indeed the Force that guides us when winter is coming. It's no secret to everybody that when the chips are down, you've gotta go fast and make life take those lemons back. You cannot abscond from your fate. You cannot let it go. You can only hope that your future is shiny. So put on some comfy shorts, because it's time to finish this how we started... together. The game is on. 

*Night Zero has started. 48 hours until morning.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*







*No one has died.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

So no deaths. Not much to discuss.

*Abstain*, anyone?


----------



## Flora (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Well. this is interesting.

Uh. *Abstain* I suppose? There isn't much to go off of.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Also, before anyone starts theorizing that the first post is some sort of clue as to everyone's roles, please note that I referenced a total of _eighteen_ fandoms (18>15) and only a few of them actually correspond to roles that are being used.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

it's because I'm the alien.


----------



## Dar (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

And why would you share that?

I'll *Abstain* as well.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I think you've already overthought it.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

It's because res is a res, obviously.

*Abstaining* also, because there's nothing to go on. No deaths n0 makes for boring day one.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

oh pffh dammit *I liek Squirtles* because now we have an abstainwagon going and it started it. because, and I suppose this isn't _necessarily_ most rational decision ever (but compared to we have no n0kill let's abstain...), but, like, pffh what the hell, first-post abstention is practically thought-terminating cliché around here: no loss, let's abstain, no need to discuss.

... which is a long way of saying I don't like abstainwagons, can we get a discussion up first and yeah, we'll end up abstaining but thoughtfree abstention is pro-mafia.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Discussion about what exactly, though? Day one usually doesn't offer much to discuss, unless somebody immediately roleclaims.

I'm getting on the bandwagon for now. *Abstain*.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Whelp. No ones dead, so that's a plus. But, in echo, nothing to go on.

*Abstain* bandwagon, here I come.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Butterfree said:


> Discussion about what exactly, though? Day one usually doesn't offer much to discuss, unless somebody immediately roleclaims.
> 
> I'm getting on the bandwagon for now. *Abstain*.


same things as go on on _any other day_. exaggerating wildly and irresponsibly, that line of reasoning suggests that if the don decides to not kill every day, the game should stall indefinitely. _information roles, if any, are no less active n0 than on any other day, and choice of kill is not generally useful information anyway, either._ there can be value to discussion on every day, including d1, but there's only nonpositive value to ending the day before _any_ discussion.

I'm p sure you already know this, though, so that's a suspicious thing ... not super-strong evidence in any case, but it's still actually suspicious coming from you instead of simply an obnoxiously-popular form of poor thinking, so *butterfree*.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I'm *abstaining* because there's little use in arguing or roleclaiming when nothing's happened.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I feel like res is trying to get itself lynched already. Or making us think it wants that so we end up not doing it. Or.... yea resmindfuck is my least favorite part of the games :p


*Abstain*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Agreed. I'd rather not do anything, but may as well bandwagon. *Abstain*.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Guess I'll go along with the bandwagon. *Abstain*.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Also, I am not a fan of auto-abstaining every time there's no kill, but I also don't like randomly voting for people. Htat's the meaining of my post, not an "I hate res I must abstain everyday" thing like it sounds now to me.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

There are no brakes on the abstain train. Rather than prolong the pleasantries, let's charge full speed ahead into the next phase.

*No deaths.
48 hours to send in night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

In the morning, the body of Walter White was found in a dark alley. It seems Mr. White had bled to death after being assaulted with a sharp blade. Rolls of cash and traces of methamphetamine had been found in his clothing, suggesting that he had been on his way back from a drug deal.

*Butterfree is dead.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

"Butterfree is dead"? No mention of alignment? Does this mean her alignment wasn't innocent nor mafia? Like, an _alien_?

If you think about it, it make sense. No death on N0 despite nearly everybody posting the following day phase, and Butterfree turning up dead without mention of an alignment. It just _screams_ alien.

So, res, any particular reason you claimed alien?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I wouldn't be so fast to assume that res isn't the alien.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Why not? If he was the alien and even _claimed to be_, why wouldn't the mafia kill him during the previous night and opt for Butterfree instead?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Welp, *Butterfree is innocent.*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Because I'm the inspector.

On N0, Flora came up *Mafia*. On N1 1. Luftballon also came up *Mafia*.

It is very possible that res is an activated alien.


----------



## Dar (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Well, I'm just going to put this out there, I'm protected from one death per turn. So it could be possible that I was attacked and survived, and the alien wasn't activated. Not saying that he isn't the alien, just saying it's possible.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

No faction?


----------



## Wargle (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

IGNORE THAT I'M AN IDIOT


I'm thinking hopeandjoy might be paranoid inspector? 2 mafia in a row is unusual.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



hopeandjoy said:


> I'm *abstaining* because there's little use in arguing or roleclaiming when nothing's happened.





hopeandjoy said:


> Because I'm the inspector.
> 
> On N0, Flora came up *Mafia*. On N1 1. Luftballon also came up *Mafia*.
> 
> It is very possible that res is an activated alien.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*


----------



## Flora (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Whoa. whoa whoa whoa. Hi there inspector claim.

I was gonna say "maybe VM just forgot the alignment" but that quickly became irrelevant

Anyways, re: inspector claim. Under ordinary circumstances I'd go all "well obviously claimer is lying" but! But but but.

See, I'm apparently vanilla. Which is sketchy, because with all the snazzy role options with these characters (mine in particular) why would I get _vanilla? _

Plus, knowing my character (are we allowed to claim characters?), it's infinitely more likely for me to be miller, aka "suspicious but always rolls mafia in an inspection."

res, on the other hand, is equally likely to be either actual alien trying to troll us or actual mafia trying to claim alien to keep itself alive.

If we have a vig it _might_ be easier to have vig take out res then.


----------



## Dar (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Dar said:


> Well, I'm just going to put this out there, I'm protected from one death per turn. So it could be possible that I was attacked and survived, and the alien wasn't activated. Not saying that he isn't the alien, just saying it's possible.


Oh, wait, one kill total. Regardless, my point stands.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

er. what I wanted to say about that: a better move would have been to report the result, with the qualifier "it could have been alien" and suggestion "so we kill it if it's not dead tomorrow", then instruct doctors, if any, to probabilistically heal you (i.e. flip coin, heal you if heads, or otherwise themselves).

in any case, mafia _is forced to retarget any player who does not die_ (as long as no other player has communicated a reason for that lack of death) as long as town makes this expectation of it (and town _should_ communicate this expectation to the mafia), befause mafia does not want alien win, either.

this would be complicated by the existence of a vig, but therefore any vig probably should not move on this information ...

on probabilistic healing: this behavior is useful when risks of dying are nightkills and overdose from multiple doctors. clearly, it is inappropriate to leave oneself entirely exposed, because then mafia should off the inspector immediately. however, having all doctors use their heals is also undesirable because this results in dockill if more than one doctor is still alive. the aim of the probabilistic approach, where each of n doctors gives itself a probability p of healing you, is to increase the utility of killing any other player over that of (1-p)^n-killing you. although n is not usually known, for most games around here, we assume n=2, which gives p^2 dockill, 2p(1-p) protection, (1-p)^2 unprotected.

in any case, optimal p depends on the ratio of uninspected mafia to uninspected town left in the game, and these numbers are not exactly known for anyone (an inspector doesn't generally know how many mafia are left, even if it can usually make a solid guess; and mafia only knows how many of each have been _inspected_ before the first death, and prolonging that is not a recipe for mafia victory).


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

... also I got sidetracked and I was actually intending to write up plan + explanation but then I ended up spouting theory without the numbers for support, oops.

(if it ever seems like I involve myself in mafia more to make up theory than to actually play mafia, well. it's. probably true.)

that said, if I remember correctly, vm has agreed in the past that inspector is a poorly-designed role (... in different words), and last fandom mafia actually had loads of inforoles (Role: Twilight Sparkle (Flavor Cop - Innocent), Role: Lucas (Innocent Child - Innocent), Role: Kyubey (Role Cop - Mafia), Role: Davesprite (Tracker - Innocent)) but no inspector, so finding an actual inspector here is very suspect.

giving a miller not informed of this quality also seems an inappropriate role ...

as for plan + explain:

I am Role: Kyubey (Incubator - Innocent), and the function I'd describe as bulletproof watcher: I learn who targets me, but not what actions. night 0, I was targetted twice and nobody died. this is weak evidence in favor of one of the ones who targetted me was the don. as I am immune to nightkill, I made the alien claim to avoid the possibility of the other one who targetted me, if doctor, claiming, while also, hopefully, having the don target me again, for intersection identification.

that didn't happen, as we can see; I was targetted twice again, but neither of these were the same as on the previous night.

I ... had the impression that flora could have been the don who targetted me night 0, and hopeandjoy, who targetted me this night, could be cofactional mafia who gambled on maybe I'm not alien, then role-copped me (... well, I was mafia role cop last game, so that's definitely not impossible) and received Kyubey, and are now trying to avoid having me lynched, because I'm p sure "Kyubey is an alien" is common enough knowledge around here even without much more familiarity with medumegu. even if I don't get lynched, the accusation otherwise would likely be interpreted as an indication of noncofactionality, which would alleviate suspicion on one or the other as soon as the other flips mafia, so they would benefit either way in this case.

I can't remember what my reasoning was which led to that impression, but I've managed to convince myself with _this_ reasoning, so I'll be voting *Flora* even if I don't necessarily trust hopeandjoy.

because let's face it, claiming vanilla uninformed miller _after a copclaim_ is definitely suspicious around here, and even if it's true, that's pretty close to least bad mislynch we could make.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I'll agree with res for the time being and vote *Flora*.

Although it also might be worth looking into Butterfree's role. I would say it's unlikely that she was doctor, but an inforole wouldn't be entirely out of the question. Perhaps by meeting someone for a drug deal she would then be getting info about that person? Although that seems shoddy. Or roleblocker, perhaps? Selling stimulants to people in order to incapacitate them that night?


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I'll wait for Flora to defend herself before I place a vote, I'm not sold yet. but uninformed miller is pretty bastard :z... 



Superbird said:


> Perhaps by meeting someone for a drug deal she would then be getting info about that person? Although that seems shoddy. Or roleblocker, perhaps? Selling stimulants to people in order to incapacitate them that night?


The first one isn't too extreme; inforoles everywhere last game as res pointed out. Kyubey was not alien, was a mafia role cop and found out roles by presumably meeting to make a contract or something - PM was vague.
If we're going with the roleblocker line of thought, maybe incapacitating them the day after, so they wouldn't be able to post? There is also the thing in which Butterfree was innocent meaning innocent drug dealer, somehow.


Butterfree could have been killed by vig, perhaps res was killed again by mafia and the other action was [hopeandjoy's?] inspection? 1. Luftballon, how exactly are you bulletproof? You explained the "watcher" part of "bulletproof watcher", but how are you bulletproof?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Well, let's see...

From the flavor, Butterfree obviously sent in her action that night. I'm leaning more towards inforole, though. Drugs for information is something not unheard of. 

If it's even allowed, hopeandjoy and Flora should character claim. Even though Flora claiming is _extremely_ suspicious, I want to hear her speak (write in this case?).


----------



## Wargle (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


>


Can you make all death notices like this from now on :p




res's theory, at least concerning the inspector/inforoles part, makes enough sense to me. Not to say the I completely trust it, but it makes sense.


I'd like to break away from the Flora kill and question two mafia inspects in a row seems off, which brings up the possibility of either a Paranoid Cop, and a blatant lie. But that's an awfully bad lie to make on the second day.


----------



## Flora (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I...suppose uninformed miller _is_ pretty bastard, in terms of mafia on here. (That being said, I'm a tad more used to epicmafia-style mafia, where miller is always uninformed, so I didn't bat an eye.)

My character is Riku from Kingdom Hearts (whoa spoilers, by the way). Since Riku did his whole ~*~darkness~*~ thing in the first game and still has some darkness-abilities, it would make a little sense for an inspector to pick up on that and get a mafia read. 

Honestly, I'd be skeptical of res's bulletproof watcher claim even if it _didn't_ make me the object of suspicion. Because that _really_ sounds like overkill. But, you know, alien blahblahblah not gonna make a lynch there yet.

(especially since i'm a little inclined to believe hopeandjoy, even if paranoid!cop is a possibility.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I'm Dick Gumshoe. Which I guess could lead into a Paranoid Cop role.


----------



## Mai (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Blah. Well, a lot to take in here. Sorry for not posting last phase.

It's pretty much agreed upon that res is not innocent, yes? It is, in my view, significantly more active and conversation-driving when not innocent: but since the alien threat is a hard bluff to call, reaffirming the call for a vig to target it.

In any case, I highly doubt the Kyubey watcher claim: way too similar role. And if it was true, Kyubey/res _was mafia_ the first time around, and I highly doubt that would change if VM wanted to keep the same character and basic idea.

I think I'll put my vote as a tentative *abstain* for now, since I don't think VM -would put an inspector in here, and Flora is almost suspicious-sounding enough to wrap back into innocence??? That's more gut feeling/~character judgment~ than anything. Will possibly end up putting my vote towards hopeandjoy, since her claim is certainly questionable. Although I think we're all being kind of reckless with the alien possibility.

And since character claims happened: I don't Kingdom Hearts nor do I Ace Attorney (well, I read one manga volume that was supposed to be following the story, but I didn't enjoy/continue it), but I'd highly guess Vocaloid for you, hopeandjoy... though no role comes to mind for that, so.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Dick Gumshoe is the main detective for the Phoenix Trilogy. I say it's possible that he's a Paranoid Cop because of his... questionable arrests in canon.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I'll go ahead and say it.

I'm Mabel Pines (Gravity Falls), a vanilla townie.

At the moment, though, I'm inclined to believe that hopeandjoy is a paranoid cop, so I'll follow Maimi's lead in *abstain*ing.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I'm pretty sure it's come off as obvious that I'm not incredibly experienced in this game; I've played it a thousand times in real life, but this is a bit different.  However, I'm not going to let that mean that I jump to conclusions too quickly; for now, I'm going to go ahead and *abstain*, it looks like.  There's a lot of solid evidence here, but I'm going to choose to ignore it... for now.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Because I don't trust my results quite yet, I'm also *abstaining*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Despite the controversy, it was decided that the town should once again abstain from lynching anyone. But what would the following night reveal? There was only one way to find out.

*No one was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

In the morning, the body of Kyubey was found in the street. It had been fatally stabbed in the head while on its way to corrupt children. The townspeople let out several gasps of horror as they circled round Kyubey's bloodied remains.

Just as everyone gathered round to see this, a large explosion could be heard on the other side of town. When everyone rushed to find out what had happened, they found Katara's home in rubble. She had still been inside when the blast happened.

*1. Luftballon is dead. It was Innocent.
Maimi is dead. She was Innocent.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Yeah, there's no doubt about it: I'm the paranoid cop. res turned up innocent today, and I inspected Ether's Bane and they came up as mafia despite their claims.

I guess I could also have an inverted result, but for the time being I don't trust why I get.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

The flavor seems to imply that there's a terrorist. 

Does Gumshoe become more accurate (or whatever the word is for it) with his inferences in each game, or is he always the same no matter the game?


----------



## Superbird (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



I liek Squirtles said:


> The flavor seems to imply that there's a terrorist.
> 
> Does Gumshoe become more accurate (or whatever the word is for it) with his inferences in each game, or is he always the same no matter the game?


He's kind of mostly an idiot. I wouldn't be surprised if it's inverted cop, honestly -- I suppose we'll figure that out if hopeandjoy inspects someone and they come up innocent. I at least see no reason for you to not try to make that happen, hopeandjoy. 

Personally, I wish I had something to say, but I don't.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> In the morning, the body of Kyubey was found in the street. It had been fatally stabbed in the head while on its way to corrupt children.


While... on its way to corrupt children? This seems to imply res had a night action, when it said it didn't. Innocent corruptive Kyubey is also weird but ok. 

Maimi's death was probably not a conventional terrorist, just a mafia/vig kill with flavor bombs, as iirc terrorists also kill themselves?

I don't really have anything to say either, besides that.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

also, stabbing = vig, bomb = mafia? Just a flavorish hunch; res seemed suspicious enough that I think a vig would have reason to target it :u


----------



## Wargle (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> In the morning, the body of Kyubey was found in the street. It had been fatally stabbed in the head while on its way to corrupt children. The townspeople let out several gasps of horror as they circled round Kyubey's bloodied remains.
> 
> Just as everyone gathered round to see this, a large explosion could be heard on the other side of town. When everyone rushed to find out what had happened, they found Katara's home in rubble. She had still been inside when the blast happened.
> 
> ...


So stabbed in the head.... Does that give anyone any ideas? Any fandoms that involves someone tall enough or with a thing for head stabbings?


Also, what sounds like a night action that involves corrupting children?


Also Katara = the Avatar Waterbender Katara right?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Dexter maybe?

I think a cultist would make a lot of sense. "Corrupting" with ideas?

I don't think there are any other Kataras. If you google Katara the only character is the Waterbender.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Nah, Gumshoe's (almost) always wrong. In fact, later games flanderize him into being more stupid.

Turn someone into a witch? I don't quite understand how that works into an innocent role myself though...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I think res was a cultist, too. Speaking a PMMM fan, it just makes too much sense for Kyubey to be a cultist.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

That could be why Katara died. Is it the cult members that die when their leader is killed?


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Kyubey was probably a cultist; that _could_ be why Katara died, but it also sounded really terrorist-y to me.  But they were both Innocent, right?

Mind, I'm pretty new to Mafia online.  I usually play with cards.  Sorry if I'm overlooking something obvious, ahaha.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

We're in a lot deeper water than you'd think. The odds are 1:3 against us, and that's huge when we only have twelve living players.

I'm Espurr the oracle, and from the preceding nights, I've found out this following info:

n0: There's a vigilante in this game

n1: An alien was activated during n0, which was the reason for there being no deaths

n2: There are four mafia members

And Maimi's death _maaay_ have been my fault. See, on n1, I was passed "The Bomb", which explodes if you don't pass it on, and a 1/10 chance of exploding regardless, and I had to pass it on to someone else. I didn't get my oracle results for the night until the near end (My question, by the by, was "What was the reason for there being no deaths on n0 (Doctor clash, alien activation, inacive mafia, etc.)?") and I was afraid that I wasn't going to be able to pass the bomb off when my results came back, so I was thinking that the lack of deaths was because of inactive mafia, so I chose to pass "The Bomb" onto Maimi, as she didn't post during the first day phase. Seeing as how she was active during d2, I'm more inclined to believe that it was the 1/10 explodia chance. Eh heh, whoops. Sorry Maimi.

Anyway, we have four mafia members against us, give or take one if the activated alien is still alive. It might not be; the sign up thread said that aliens end up innocent upon death.

One last thing; if there's a doctor out there, please heal me tonight. You don't have to outwardly claim, just heal me. I _need_ to stay alive if we can get rid of at least a few mafia members, just for a little while longer.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Okay, I wrote that while in the zone, so just to clarify:

The 1/10 explodia chance _is what probably did her in_, which I forgot to mention fully.

Aliens should end up innocent upon death, so it's possible that res, Butterfree, or Maimi could have been the alien.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



DarkAura said:


> Aliens should end up innocent upon death, so it's possible that res, Butterfree, or Maimi could have been the alien.


I'm not inclined to believe that any of them are the alien, as Walter White and Katara (from what I found from a cursory wiki-glance; I don't breaking bad or avatar) don't seem like alieny roles (also Butterfree was "coming back from a drug deal") and Kyubey/res was implied to have a night action in flavor ("on its way to corrupt children").

regarding your oracular results. Well shit we're _screwed_ if we don't get info because 4 mafiosi = in two to three nights town will lose. Although there's the possibility that you're paranoid oracle (?!?) and you're being lied to, but that's unlikely.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Remember, "nothing is canon". Then again, with an Espurr being able to use telepathy to ask the GM a question every night (according to my role's description, at any rate), Walter White selling drugs, and Kyubey on its way to corrupt children, I'm not so sure about that. Hmm...

Also, I seriously doubt I'm a paranoid oracle. It's not the same as inspector; I ask a question and the GM answers it. It's not just a result my character finds for themself. Unless Espurr has a _seriously_ skewed perceptive of words, I doubt that the answer would be altered in any shape or form.

But the facts still stand. An alien was activated, there must still be a vig (on account of the whole "res being stabbed in the head" thing), and there are four mafia within the game. What should we do?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Well, it's a sticky situation because the mafia don could just role claim vig. But unless someone else is a regular or inverted inspector, there's no real way of confirming any alliances.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

True.

Hmm... Alright, so we know the following:


There are four mafia members, or possibly three, give or take the possibly dead alien, and the answer I got never went into specifics on whether it's just four in the game itself or four currently alive or _what_.
The mafia is active. There has only been one night without a death, and that was n0, in which an alien was activated. Which leads me to:
We may or may not have an activated alien among us. Which is infuriating, considering we kind of need to survive. _All_ of us, when dealing with an alien. Mafia, whoever you targeted during n0, _target them again_. It'll be a win-win for both of us for the moment.
There's a vigilante. But there's no proof that res's death was due to a vig, despite there being a knife. That doesn't mean a vig didn't kill it; they might have, they might not have. The point stands, knife as the flavor text does not automatically mean vig.
Someone has to have started the whole bomb thing. When I got it, n0 was over with, and it was "passed onto" me. Ergo, for something to be passed to me, someone must've done the passing. But who? And why me, of all people?
Flavor text is important. It might actually help us figure out who killed who.

This brings me to a theory; Maimi's explodling was relevent in that "The Bomb" went kabaam on her. Butterfree's death mentioned her being on her way to a drug deal, which is what Walter White does on Breaking Bad, right? And with res as Kyubey on its way to corrupt children, I think you get the point.

So, I say we all claim our characters. You don't have to tell your roles or alignments (unless you're mafia, in which case, go ahead!), but maybe if we have the characters figured out, we'll be closer to finding out who the mafia are.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



DarkAura said:


> We may or may not have an activated alien among us. Which is infuriating, considering we kind of need to survive. _All_ of us, when dealing with an alien. Mafia, whoever you targeted during n0, _target them again_. It'll be a win-win for both of us for the moment.
> 
> [...]
> 
> So, I say we all claim our characters. You don't have to tell your roles or alignments (unless you're mafia, in which case, go ahead!), but maybe if we have the characters figured out, we'll be closer to finding out who the mafia are.


I'm fairly sure that alien is a third party nonbinary-alignment role, neither town nor mafia, but VM might GM stuff differently than what I'm used to (I usually play irl with friends). Also Mafia doesn't want a win/win situation, it wants a win/loss situation in which town loses, as having a win/win would possibly jeopardize their chances of winning the game.

As for character, I'm Professor Layton, from (gasp) Professor Layton.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

The sign up thread had VM state that he treated alien as innocent upon death. 

Which is why I said _for the moment_. Unless this game _seriously_ deviates from the norm, the goal for the mafia faction is to outnumber the innocents, while the innocents must get rid of all the mafia and still stay alive. Obviously, neither can be achieved if we have an alien wanting to suck our brains out. Get rid of the common enemy, and then back to feuding or whatever.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I'm not sure what I can contribute, but I'm Kirby. My role is to copy other people's roles. Permanently. More specifically, the first person to die. I can thus confirm that Butterfree was a roleblocker. Which I did try to hint at earlier.

Last night, having been given this power, I chose to roleblock...res. Not sure what corrupting children would have been, but I know that I stopped it from doing so. I don't /think/ I was involved with the murder.

...who is particularly inactive? I don't think we should abstain today.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I may have been a tad bit misleading with the flavor text, so I'm just going to say it. 

The part about res "corrupting children" is somewhat superfluous information. It's not so much indicative of the role as it is the character itself.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Preston Marlowe - Battlefield Bad Company

Some probability role about healing myself. I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I would also like to point out that I hope VM did not make four Mafia roles, because that is already a little over 25% and a big advantage to the Mafia. Maybe millers or the alien(s?)


So corrupting kids is not res's role? Well that's.... depressing. All of our (albeit not solid) leads got flushed. Is Kyubey a mafia donish character, those with knowledge of its fandom?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

He is the main villian, but res was innocent.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

If we go based on what DarkAura has, that means that we have a Vig and (possibly) an Activated Alien. Treading carefully, with all Innocent deaths prior to this, and assuming that DA is a sane oracle.

Piecing back to Butterfree's death, methamphetamine causes side-effects which would hinder the person taking the drug to be unable to act with regularity, which explains the role-blocking ability. 

Katara might have been a healer/doctor. If I remember the show right, didn't Katara have the ability to use her water-bending to heal (minor?) wounds?

As for Kyubey, I am at a loss. I've never seen, nor heard much about that fandom. However, isn't Kyubey also known for granting wishes in return for a contract? Cultist might not be too far out of the question.


Oh, yea. I am France from Hetalia. Nothing special.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Just for quick reference, here's the list of claims (though some may not be true):

Flora: Vanilla, possibly uninformed Miller
Majora:
I liek Squirtles:
Superbird: Kirby, current Roleblocker
Maimi: Katara, possible healer (but I'm convinced that we have more than one healer who heals others)
Whirlpool:
hopeandjoy: Dick Gumshoe, inspector, possibly paranoid
Ether's Bane: Mabel Pines, Vanilla
Wargle: Preston Marlow, heals thyself with a probability
Zexion: France
1. Luftballon: Kyubey
DarkAura: Espurr, Oracle
Butterfree: Walter White, original Roleblocker
Dar: 
Alligates: Professor Layton


I miiiight be missing a few details for this list.

@Superbird: No, voting for inactives would be _completely unproductive_. Deaths have been happening every night save for the one where the alien was activated. I'm _pretty sure_ the mafia is anything but inactive.

We can't just keep abstaining, everyone. So, *Flora*. 

See, VM treats aliens as mafia upon activation, and innocent upon death. hopeandjoy, when you inspected res, he came up as mafia, correct? That was before he died. _Before the alien died_. Maybe you're actually a cop that's sane, so maybe the inspections on Flora and Ether's Bane were actually correct.

Yes, this is all from the assumption that res was the activated alien (who possibly had a watcher role?) and that hopeandjoy may not be a paranoid cop. But this is the safest risk we could take. If we lynch her and she's innocent, we'll only be losing a Vanilla townie. But if she's mafia, whoo, go us!

We could also try lynching Ether's Bane, but Flora's alibi seems shadier (uninformed miller is either really improbable, or really bastard), and if we go by the possibility that res was a watcher alien, then it mentioned that two people targeted it on n0: hopeandjoy, and _Flora_.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Why would voting inactives be unproductive? Not because I'm for it, I just don't understand the reasoning.

VM told us that alien flips innocent upon death. He didn't say anything about them turning up mafia when they're still alive by an inforole. That, or we have a terrorist on our hands. The information we have points towards this last one, though. The terrorist is probably Mafia aligned, but is a third party entity by itself, kinda like how res was third party but flips innocent on death. 

I'm Commander Strax, from Doctor Who. He was a Sontaran commander who was forced to serve as a nurse, and since his people are very war-like, it's a huge punishment for him. He serves an interspecies lesbian couple as their butler/nurse. I'm a Bodyguard; I can protect one player from being killed, but I, in turn, get killed if that player is targeted. 

To the players of the first Fandom Mafia, is it normal for it to be really bastard?


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

If the mafia are active, why would the inactives be the ones to be lynched? Lynching an inactive would be completely pointless and would probably leave us down an innocent. We'd be taking a risk either way, but there's a better chance that an active player is mafia than an innocent.

Terrorist? No, didn't you see my post where I roleclaimed. Maimi's death was indirectly my fault, since I passed "The Bomb" to her and it went bwoosh on her. But that still doesn't explain who _originally_ had the bomb. In which case, there actually might be a terrorist who orchestrated this. Huh.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I feel like i need to elaborate on my role. The probability lies entirely in my choices. I have the Auto-Injector from Bad Co 1. In-game, it heals you to 100% health when used. In mafia, it has three uses. If I use it and I'm attacked, I don't die. But if I use it and I'm not attcked, nothing happens, but I waste a use. that's what I mean by probability. I haven't used it yet.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Assuming no one roleclaimed falsely, the possible terrorist has to be one of the following people:

-Majora
-Whirlpool
-Dar

Majora has been barely active at all recently. I wouldn't be surprised if he's not the terrorist. There's still a small chance that he could've still logged on to send his action, thoughHowever, Whirlpool and Dar have been suspiciously silent (or is it just a knee-jerk reaction?).


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Yes, it's not me.  I'm Freddie Mercury, the kick-ass mayor.  Rest assured, I'm not blowing any of you up.  Well, not phyiscally, anyway.

I do, however, agree that it is either Whirlpool or Dar (obviously).  Time can only tell which one it is (obviously again).  They are both awfully quiet...


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Majora said:


> Yes, it's not me.  I'm Freddie Mercury, the kick-ass mayor.  Rest assured, I'm not blowing any of you up.  Well, not phyiscally, anyway.
> 
> I do, however, agree that it is either Whirlpool or Dar (obviously).  Time can only tell which one it is (obviously again).  They are both awfully quiet...


Which fandom is that? Is there a Queen game that I don't know about? Or is it not limited to games?


----------



## Zexion (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Wargle said:


> Which fandom is that? Is there a Queen game that I don't know about? Or is it not limited to games?


I don't believe it is limited to games.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

VM, can I get my innocence voucher now? (I'm Firestar and my power is that I can get my innocence confirmed by the GM during the game.)


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

So, detailed claim list (based off DarkAura's)

Username (# of posts in thread as of this post): Character (Fandom) - Role. Details.
Flora (3): Riku (Kingdom Hearts) - Miller (?). Role other than Miller suspected to be Vanilla, ?. Claimed d2.
Majora (3): Freddie Mercury (Queen) - Mayor. Claimed d3.
I liek Squirtles (7): Commander Strax (Doctor Who) - Bodyguard. Claimed d3.
Superbird (4): Kirby (Kirby) - Copier (Copied Roleblocker from Butterfree/Walter White). Claimed d3.
Maimi (1): Katara (Avatar) - Healer/Doctor (?). Died n2 via bomb explosion, from what is believed to be The Bomb, which was passed to her by DarkAura. Claimed by death.
Whirlpool (0): ? (?) - ?. Never claimed or posted...
hopeandjoy (10): Dick Gumshoe (Ace Attorney) - Inspector (Sanity unknown, suspected to be Inverted or Paranoid). Inspected Flora n0 with result MAFIA, 1. Luftballon n1 with result MAFIA, Ether's Bane n2 with result MAFIA. Claimed d2.
Ether's Bane (2): Mabel Pines (Gravity Falls) - Vanilla. Claimed d2.
Wargle (10): Preston Marlowe (Battlefield) - Three-Shot Self Heal. Claimed d3.
Zexion (3): France (Hetalia) - ? Claimed d3.
1. Luftballon (7): Kyubey (PMMM) - "Incubator"/Bulletproof Watcher (?). Claimed to have been targeted with two unknown actions each of n0 and n1. Died n2 via being "stabbed in the head". Claimed d2.
DarkAura (10): Espurr (Pokemon) - Oracle (sanity not known). Found out oracularly that there is a vig, there are four mafia, an alien was activated n0. Claimed d3.
Butterfree (1): Walter White (Breaking Bad) - Roleblocker (Role copied by Superbird). Died n1 via "assault ... sharp blade". Claimed by death. Seems to have roleblocked via drug deal, meth.
Dar (3): ? (?) - "protected from one death per turn". Claimed d2.
Alligates (7): Professor Layton (Professor Layton) - ?. Claimed d3.

Butterfree and res both died because of what seems to be a knife attack. Coincidence, maybe, but perhaps the Mafia uses knives.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

So, detailed claim list (based off DarkAura's)

Username (# of posts in thread as of this post): Character (Fandom) - Role. Details.
Flora (3): Riku (Kingdom Hearts) - Miller (?). Role other than Miller suspected to be Vanilla, ?. Claimed d2.
Majora (3): Freddie Mercury (Queen) - Mayor. Claimed d3.
I liek Squirtles (7): Commander Strax (Doctor Who) - Bodyguard. Claimed d3.
Superbird (4): Kirby (Kirby) - Copier (Copied Roleblocker from Butterfree/Walter White). Claimed d3.
Maimi (1): Katara (Avatar) - Healer/Doctor (?). Died n2 via bomb explosion, from what is believed to be The Bomb, which was passed to her by DarkAura. Claimed by death.
Whirlpool (1): Firestar (Warriors Cats) - Innocent Child. Claimed d3.
hopeandjoy (10): Dick Gumshoe (Ace Attorney) - Inspector (Sanity unknown, suspected to be Inverted or Paranoid). Inspected Flora n0 with result MAFIA, 1. Luftballon n1 with result MAFIA, Ether's Bane n2 with result MAFIA. Claimed d2.
Ether's Bane (2): Mabel Pines (Gravity Falls) - Vanilla. Claimed d2.
Wargle (10): Preston Marlowe (Battlefield) - Three-Shot Self Heal. Claimed d3.
Zexion (3): France (Hetalia) - ? Claimed d3.
1. Luftballon (7): Kyubey (PMMM) - "Incubator"/Bulletproof Watcher (?). Claimed to have been targeted with two unknown actions each of n0 and n1. Died n2 via being "stabbed in the head". Claimed d2.
DarkAura (10): Espurr (Pokemon) - Oracle (sanity not known). Found out oracularly that there is a vig, there are four mafia, an alien was activated n0. Claimed d3.
Butterfree (1): Walter White (Breaking Bad) - Roleblocker (Role copied by Superbird). Died n1 via "assault ... sharp blade". Claimed by death. Seems to have roleblocked via drug deal, meth.
Dar (3): ? (?) - "protected from one death per turn". Claimed d2.
Alligates (7): Professor Layton (Professor Layton) - ?. Claimed d3.

and whirlpool just posted. So, list edited.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Well, if





that means






So, for the time being, I'm voting *Dar*.  Obviously again.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

*Time extended ~24 hours to allow people to vote.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Hmm. Voting *Dar*. Only sure way to get rid of the terrorist. I'll retract it if he defends himself.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Bandwagonning *Dar*.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Makes sense to me. *Dar*, unless something else happens.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Alligates said:


> DarkAura (10): Espurr (Pokemon) - Oracle (sanity not known). Found out oracularly that there is a vig, there are four mafia, an alien was activated n0. Claimed d3.


I've never heard of Oracle Sanities. Is this a thing? Or am I really out of the loop on some variations?

Nice job Alligates on the list. That looks like it took time. 

Also I talked the most? Wow.  (I appear to also have helped the least :p)

Based on current evidence (which is little) I'm voting *Dar*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

*Dar* until he defends himself convincingly, then.

...also oracle sanity probably isn't a thing oops.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Something seems fishy, but its the only /real/ lead we have. I'll jump on the *Dar* bandwagon.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Fine, *retract* my vote for Flora and vote *Dar*. I still think something's amiss, though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Over the course of the day, the town's inhabitants grew suspicious of a tall, dark-haired man wearing a fur-trimmed jacket. When, at last, a woman stepped forward to accuse him of being mafia, the man gave a sinister laugh.

"If you're so sure that I'm mafia then why don't you go ahead and kill me?" he said, as a huge smile spread across his face.

A man in the crowd took out a gun, and after a few minutes of hesitation, shot the accused man in the chest. He fell to his knees, gasping for air, and then stood right back up with a satisfied smile on his face. Red bolts of electricity appeared around the area where the man was shot, and the wound was miraculously healed.

"Oh I'm afraid you'll have to do better than that to kill me," he laughed, while showing the crowd an Ouroboros tattoo on the back of his hand, "The name's Greed. I'm a homunculus, and no matter how many times you kill me, I'll just keep coming back.

"WE'LL SEE ABOUT THAT." someone from the crowd yelled, while taking out a machine gun and beginning to fill Greed with bullets. The bullets were too quick for Greed to continuously regenerate, and after about a minute of firing, the attacker had ran out of ammunition.

The homunculus coughed up blood, and gave one last smile. "Well... done..." he whispered, "You actually manged to kill me." Greed's body started to disintegrate rapidly until nothing was left but a small red stone. After a few seconds, the stone became dust, and was carried away by the wind.

*Dar is dead. He was Mafia.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

It didn't seem like much time had passed when everyone woke up the next morning. As the townspeople stumbled out of their homes, crusty-eyed and dazed, they did a head count to check who had survived the night. To their surprise, no one had perished.

*No one has died.
48 hours for discussion.*

(You folks are pretty efficient at sending in your night actions.)


----------



## Wargle (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I didn't get the notification that it's day at the top. Did you not switch phases?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Good news folks, I am inverted inspector.

DarkAura came up *innocent*.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

All right, so. I chose to roleblock Flora last night, because uninformed!miller/Vanilla sounded like a suspicious role. Additionally, the night ended early because everyone sent in their night actions quickly. There was also no kill, which means someone blocked the mafia in some way. Could've been a doctor, or an alien or bulletproof.

There are a number of conclusions to draw here. It's possible that Flora is the don, and I stopped her from doing anything. It's also possible that Flora is not the don, and that the mafia just hit a bulletproof or a doctor-protected player. 

I based my action mostly off the flimsy chance that hopeandjoy wasn't a paranoid inspector, and from the looks of it it wasn't a bad move to do so. I would like to hear what hopeandjoy has to say about her inspection last night.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

No hopeandjoy, you're not inverted, you're sane.

My oracle question was "How many vanilla townies are there?" My result? Zero.

Goodbye, *Flora* and Ether's Bane.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

What about res then, hmm?


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

_He was alien_.

Aliens turn up innocent before activation, mafia upon activation, and innocent upon death. You inspected res _after_ it was activated. Ergo, he came up as mafia.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

And, to expand a bit more, seeing as I have time now...

I understand that you're wary about my role, and the fact that you haven't immediately tried to vote for me tells me that you're waiting for my rebuttal. So, let me explain.

Aliens coming up innocent upon death is VM's GM decision, which he has mentioned in the sign up thread. So it's entirely plausible that res was alien, and it's really probable, to boot.

Besides, you can't ignore the other bit of proof. The mafia, who have been _entirely_ active the preceding nights, all of a sudden don't kill anyone? And VM started the day phase early because everyone sent in their night actions, heavily implying that the mafia were _attempting_ to kill. And Superbird roleblocked Flora. Coincidence? I think not.

Look, all the evidence and semi-evidence points to Flora, so if we get her lynched and she turns up mafia, it's undeniable proof that Ether's Bane is also mafia. If she turns up innocent by some chance, then I'll be ready to face the consequences, but I'm positive she's mafia.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Oh, wait, that bolded innocent means you're voting for me, isn't it, hopeandjoy? Still, my point remains.

And gah, I keep calling res as male. Sorry, my brain's just hardwired to think "it" means "he".


----------



## Flora (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



DarkAura said:


> My oracle question was "How many vanilla townies are there?" My result? Zero.


that question operates entirely on the premise that I'm vanilla, rather than miller. and honestly, your question seems to confirm my millership, assuming you are, in fact, oracle.

that plus res-as-alien would, in fact, indicate hopeandjoy as sane cop.

Which then indicates *Ether's Bane *as mafia.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Yet you claimed that your role was Vanilla, and only entertained the notion of miller as uninformed. Seemingly bastard, is it not?

That still doesn't change the fact that _there were no deaths_, and _Superbird roleblocked you_. Our healer is probably dead (since Maimi seems to be the most likely candidate), no one alive claimed bulletproof, the alien is dead, the mafia is certainly active, and I liek Squirtles doesn't seem to be dead from being a bodyguard. Roleblocking is almost certainly the _only_ way for there to be no deaths.

hopeandjoy, if you really doubt that you're sane, inspect Whirlpool, the one who's definitely innocent. Superbird, should Flora or Ether's Bane be lynched today, roleblock the other come the following night. I liek Squirtles, just as a precaution, bodyguard either me or hopeandjoy when the night comes.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I didn't heal myself last night. I will tonight though, to be sure.


*Flora*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



DarkAura said:


> Superbird, should Flora or Ether's Bane be lynched today, roleblock the other come the following night.


Can do.

I suppose I'll also put forth my vote to lynch *Flora*


----------



## Zexion (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Assuming that the role-block did mean that *Flora* is the don.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Lynching *Flora*.  Bye-bye.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

(I'll be doing some light RP'ing if it doesn't bother anyone)

Certainly, this is not a problem that cannot be solved with grenades! 

It's clear that the evidence is certainly pointing towards two people: Flora and Ether's Bane, both claiming townies when, in fact, there are none, according to DA. You claimed Espurr, yes? 

Although the chance that Flora is indeed the don is overwhelming, there is also the possibility that the Mafia didn't send in their actions. A commander must keep all his instincts sharp and consider every possible option!

I'm still not sure who to vote at this moment.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



I liek Squirtles said:


> (I'll be doing some light RP'ing if it doesn't bother anyone)
> 
> Certainly, this is not a problem that cannot be solved with grenades!
> 
> It's clear that the evidence is certainly pointing towards two people: Flora and Ether's Bane, both claiming townies when, in fact, there are none, according to DA. You claimed Espurr, yes?


(RPing's alright with me, at any rate! I'd RP too if my character weren't such an impassive species.)

Both claiming _Vanilla_, but yes. And yes, I claimed Espurr, and I _am_ Espurr.

I briefly entertained the notion that Ether's Bane could've just claimed Vanilla so as not to claim Vigilante (and there _is_ one alive, I'm pretty sure of that), but he _did_ show up as Mafia according to hopeandjoy.

But Flora is undeniably mafia. Even if the _very slight possibility_ of her being an uninformed miller is true, that's one of the least beneficial roles a person could get.

[QUOTE:=I liek Squirtles;634545] Although the chance that Flora is indeed the don is overwhelming, there is also the possibility that the Mafia didn't send in their actions. A commander must keep all his instincts sharp and consider every possible option!

I'm still not sure who to vote at this moment.[/QUOTE]



DarkAura said:


> Besides, you can't ignore the other bit of proof. The mafia, who have been _entirely_ active the preceding nights, all of a sudden don't kill anyone? And VM started the day phase early because everyone sent in their night actions, heavily implying that the mafia were _attempting_ to kill. And Superbird roleblocked Flora. Coincidence? I think not.


Seriously, there's, like, zero chance the mafia were inactive.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



DarkAura said:


> hopeandjoy, if you really doubt that you're sane, inspect Whirlpool, the one who's definitely innocent. Superbird, should Flora or Ether's Bane be lynched today, roleblock the other come the following night. I liek Squirtles, just as a precaution, bodyguard either me or hopeandjoy when the night comes.


To add onto this, whoever is vigilante, target Ether's Bane (seeing as how Flora is probably going to get lynched) tonight. But still roleblock him, Superbird, just in case. Same for you, ILS, still bodyguard either me or hopeandjoy. And inspect Whirlpool (or yourself), hopeandjoy.

About half of these alibis aren't necessarily sound, so I'll be oracle'ing whether or not a suspicious sounding role is actually in this game.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

With the tides of fortune shifting in the town's favor, another target was chosen to be lynched. Master Xehanort was tied to a stake and burned. Thankfully for the town, this meant that there was one less mafia member to worry about.

*Flora is dead. She was Mafia.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Not long after sunrise the following morning, a strange discovery was made. On the outskirts of town, a local farmer noticed a rotten smell coming from a haystack near the edge of the road leading out of town. When he went to investigate the smell, he found something rather shocking. The body of Caliborn was lying in the middle of the hay, with a knife plunged through his chest.

*Ether's Bane is dead. He was Mafia.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

That's the third knife death this game. Has a vig been killing everybody? Or did the mafia betray one of their own when they knew he was discovered?

Found dead in a haystack... That sounds.... familiar... I can't place where though


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

So I inspected Whirlpool as a test last night, and they did come up innocent.

This also means that all of our leads are dead.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

No, our leads aren't dead! Be more optimistic, hopeandjoy! You now know that you're a sane inspector, and we've gotten three mafia dead now!

Majora, your alibi checks out. My oracle question was "Is there a mayor currently alive in this game?" and I got back "Yes".

hopeandjoy and Superbird, I have no reason to believe they're mafia. Same with Whirlpool, obviously. And I know that Zexion is innocent. Zexion, you can claim now, if you wish.

So, I liek Squirtles, Alligates, and Wargle. One of you is mafia, one is a vigilante, and the third is something completely unrelated.

*crosses legs together and puts hands together fingertips at chin*

State your arguments, please. I am ready.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I am a failure to my people. I failed to serve as I was told. Instead, I protected Zexion. 

This setup easily lends itself to 3-4 Mafia. However, if there were only 3, we would've won already. The enemy is still among us! (agh, ninja'd by DA)

Taking from Alligates's list (post counts removed) 

Flora: Claimed Riku (Kingdom Hearts), was actually Master Xenahort - Claimed Miller, was Mafia. Claimed d2.
Majora: Freddie Mercury (Queen) - Mayor. Claimed d3.
I liek Squirtles: Commander Strax (Doctor Who) - Bodyguard. Claimed d3.
Superbird: Kirby (Kirby) - Copier (Copied Roleblocker from Butterfree/Walter White). Claimed d3.
Maimi: Katara (Avatar) - Healer/Doctor (?). Died n2 via bomb explosion, from what is believed to be The Bomb, which was passed to her by DarkAura. Claimed by death.
Whirlpool: Role unknown - Flipped innocent when investigated by hopeandjoy.
hopeandjoy: Dick Gumshoe (Ace Attorney) - Sane Inspector. Inspected Flora n0 with result MAFIA, 1. Luftballon n1 with result MAFIA, Ether's Bane n2 with result MAFIA. Claimed d2.
Ether's Bane: Claimed Mabel Pines (Gravity Falls), was actually Caliborn (Homestuck) - Claimed Vanilla, was Mafia. Claimed d2.
Wargle: Preston Marlowe (Battlefield) - Three-Shot Self Heal. Claimed d3.
Zexion: France (Hetalia) Claimed d3.
1. Luftballon: Kyubey (PMMM) - "Incubator"/Bulletproof Watcher (?). Claimed to have been targeted with two unknown actions each of n0 and n1. Died n2 via being "stabbed in the head". Claimed d2.
DarkAura: Espurr (Pokemon) - Oracle (sanity not known). Found out oracularly that there is a vig, there are four mafia, an alien was activated n0. Claimed d3.
Butterfree: Walter White (Breaking Bad) - Roleblocker (Role copied by Superbird). Died n1 via "assault ... sharp blade". Claimed by death. Seems to have roleblocked via drug deal, meth.
Dar: Greed (?) - Terrorist or similar role. Claimed d2.
Alligates: Professor Layton (Professor Layton) - ?. Claimed d3.

On the N0, I protected you, DarkAura. The following night, I didn't protect anyone, partly fearing for my life and partly because I didn't send in the PM (Cowardice... *retches*). I should  After that, Superbird, and then I protected Zexion, as I said.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Addendum to my previous post: I rechecked my Sent PMs, and I also protected Wargle once.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I was the Lover. And I have my other Lover. Sadly, my lover isn't Mafia, so I am of no help in this situation :/


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Hmm... *nods* 

It's alright to try and keep yourself alive in a game like this. I wouldn't call that cowardice. 

As for whether or not I believe your alibi, well, I'd like to hear what Wargle and Alligates have to say first.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

oh, whoops, ninja'd by Zexion. Previous post was meant towards ILS, ha ha!


----------



## Wargle (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I healed last night. I have one more use of it left. 

No one brought it up... but the knife thing guys. It was used to kill Ether, res and Butterfree. It was a different method each time. Butterfree was 'assaulted by a sharp blade', res was 'stabbed in the head' and Ether was stabbed in a haystack.  Who is targetting them? I don't understand why it would be a vig kill on night two. I partially understand that Ether could have been killed by the mafia.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you only asked if there was a vig, not if one was alive. There's a chance one of the dead was our vig.

Anyone who knows Breaking Bad, does Walter White seem like a vig or at least killer role? Possibly overdosing someone to kill them>


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Why would the Mafia kill the Mafia? Doesn't sound like a good strategy. 

Walter White was a roleblocker. Superbird is Kirby, and he copies the powers of whoever died first. Since he is a roleblocker, Butterfree was one, too.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I've seen it done before. Really throws off the town.


Ah, I must have missed that


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

No, there's a living vig. Flora, Ether's Bane, and Dar were mafia, res was alien, Butterfree was roleblocker, and Maimi was probably the healer.

As for your alibi, I would also like to hear what Alligates has to say before I make any snap decisions.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

We were discussing it at length yesterday. I'm very sure that Ether's Bane was killed by a vigilante, as the vigilante was specifically told to do that. Likewise, I was told to roleblock him in case anything happened. And so no one died.

Therefore, Ether's Bane was most likely the third-in-command for the Mafia, the first two having been dead already. What I'm worried about is that perhaps there's a terrorist that we haven't caught yet, in which case they would flip innocent upon inspection, no? But on the flip side, would they be able to kill anyone at night in that situation?


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

A terrorist is still considered mafia, regardless of inspections. There were four mafia aligned players, and given that three are dead and the game is still going, res the alien didn't count. And I think they already have indirectly (cough cough still sorry maimi cough cough).


Y'know, we're a lot closer to a win than you'd think. There are only three players left that haven't necessarily been confirmed as innocent (and while Zexion hasn't really been 'confirmed', _I_ know he's innocent), and one is mafia, the other is the vig, and the other is something else.

ILS and Wargle. You two _do_ realize that one of you is seriously lying, given that there only _one_ unrelated role. And the only reason that you'd lie would be a) because you're really mafia, or b) because your afraid to claim vig. The former seems more likely.

I went over this in my head, and I realized that a snap decision really doesn't matter now. If we accidentally lynch a vig, then Superbird can just roleblock the other person, and then we can lynch them the next morning.

Sorry *Wargle*, but I believe in ILS's alibi more than yours. In fact, your alibi is broken. Just on the previous day phase, you claimed that you hadn't used any of your three heals. This morning, you claimed you had _one_ left.

You're either a vig or a mafia member, and either way, your role is no longer needed for a win. (but if you're actually vig, then thanks for killing ether's bane out of the game!)


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

... and by roleblock the other person, I mean Alligates, considering that he'd have to be a mafia member if it turns out that Wargle was the vig.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Thank you, small gray creature. You are small in stature, but great in mind.

I would like to hear Alligates's alibi before voting.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I would too.  It could have been a typo, &c.--  I'd rather wait until Alligates pleads their case.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I guess I'd counted wrong. I've only used it once now that I look back through my posts. I though I'd used it the night before this but I didn't. Don't see how this is broken.



Voting *Alligates* solely out of self-preservation, but I'd like ot hear your case.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Fine, it may not be broken, but it's seriously making me doubt your claim.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

It's probably not that significant, but the fact that Wargle was the first one to suggest paranoid cop makes me a little suspicious.

So I'm voting *Wargle*.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

ok time to plead my case! Sorry for not defending myself earlier but anyway I'm the tracker. The reason I haven't claimed yet is because 1) I'm an inforole and thus would be a danger to and thus target for mafia, and 2) I didn't find anything useful that would be town-beneficial to reveal at the cost of revealing (see 1). My results: On n0, Superbird targeted no one in accordance with his claim. On n1, Butterfree targeted (blocked) Maimi. On n2, 1. hopeandjoy targeted (inspected) Ether's Bane, as she stated she did in-thread. On n3, Zexion did not target anyone in accordance with his claim. On n4, I liek Squirtles targeted (guarded) Zexion, as he stated he did in-thread. So I trust hopeandjoy and I liek Squirtles because they seem to have claimed truthfully, Whirlpool for being innocent child, marginally less Zexion and Superbird because they could also be goons with no action but their claims hold up and also DarkAura since she's provided useful and so far mostly true information for town. I don't really have any suspicion/nonsuspicion regarding Majora and Wargle; probably marginally more trust regarding Majora as DarkAura seems to have found that a mayor is alive, and also the Wargle thing with the paranoid cop/alibi mess.

(I am a she and additionally withholding vote until Wargle makes a case.)


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

(gah, what is it with me and pronoun mess-ups?)

I can verify that Zexion is 100% innocent. See, he's the lover, and he picked me to be the other lover. That was why, when I first claimed, I was so dead-set on surviving the night, because if I hadn't survived, neither would Zexion, and we would've been down two more innocents.

Superbird's claim seems more sound than you'd think. Remember a few night phases back, the day phase started really early and there were no deaths? Superbird claimed to have roleblocked Flora, whom we now know to have been a mafia member, and _everyone with a night action sent theirs in_. So if that's not credibility to Superbird's alibi, I don't know what is.

This still doesn't explain why _no one's claimed to be vigilante_ when there definitely is one. This just doesn't make sense!

Unless... either Majora really is a 'kickass mayor' or Superbird is a roleblocker _and_ a vig.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I admire the Professor's and the war bird's courage! 


It would make sense that this 'White' person could've been a vigilante, too. According to records, he was a renowned drug kingpin. 

If Majora can tell us if he has to send in night actions, that would be incredibly helpful. You see, I am not familiar with this role.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I am most certainly not a vig, only a roleblocker. If someone is, though, there doesn't strike me as being any good reason not to claim right now. There are only two of us unaccounted for, and claiming vig really isn't going to hurt you, probably.

My current plan of action is to block either Wargle or Majora, whoever is still alive/does not claim by the end of tonight. Anyone want me to do something different?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Pink puffball, could you please explain your reasoning for blocking this 'Mercury' fellow, and what he does rolewise? I do not understand your course of action. 

Alligates's alibi checks out. Ergo, my vote is *Wargle*.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Majora has given us basically nothing other than that he's a 'kickass mayor'. He has barely contributed to discussion at all, and if he is mayor, he doesn't have a night action, so targetting him wouldn't do anything bad. If you think I should target someone else, please do say so.

Also, bandwagoning *Wargle*.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Mayors' votes count as two instead of one: for example, if 4 normal people and a mayor vote for Guy X and 5 normal people vote for Gal Y, X will be lynched instead of there being a tie. "Kickass mayor" isn't exactly a detailed role description though, so he could be something (read: anything) else.

Ok now the mafia will kill either DarkAura or Zexion to get two innocents out of the way shit shit _shit_. If we still have a doctor please flip a coin on saving one or the other (you don't have to claim); ILS please bodyguard by coinflip as well because I think that's the safest choice - one death versus two is statistically better for town let's all cooperate people! There are nine people remaining, and so far 4 have voted for Wargle. I believe the best course of action is *Wargle* (sorry if you're really innocent!) as there is only one mafia left - Ether's Bane, Flora, and Dar are dead. If Wargle is innocent and mafia kills the lovers tonight, that's 5 innocents to one mafia still - good odds.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

No, I'm just the mayor.  I'm just kickass because I'm Freddie Mercury, awww yeah.

But I completely agree with you on everything else!  I believe Wargle very much _could_ be the doctor, but that mistake he made, while very possibly a mistake, probably cost him.  So, if you're the doctor, sorry.  /shrugs  You messed up, and that makes you look a good deal more guilty than Alligates.

Superbird --  I haven't been participating actively because, you may have noticed, this is my second mafia and I'm still getting used to the game.  I just don't have much to say; I don't pick up on things as easily as you do.  I'm used to reading facial cues, et cetera to detect roles; this is all very new to me.

Anyway, I'm not Mafia-- it's true that targeting me isn't necessarily _bad_, per se, but there are better people out there to target.  You might as well not block at all.  If it's not, indeed, bad to target the mayor, and that it's a harmless role, then if I'm not the real mayor, whoever is please come out and say it.

I would probably role-block Alligates, since it looks like Wargle is going to die.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

_Where others blindly follow the truth.... Remember..._



Majora said:


> No, I'm just the mayor.  I'm just kickass because I'm Freddie Mercury, awww yeah.
> 
> But I completely agree with you on everything else!  I believe Wargle very much _could_ be the doctor, but that mistake he made, while very possibly a mistake, probably cost him.  So, if you're the doctor, sorry.  /shrugs  You messed up, and that makes you look a good deal more guilty than Alligates.


She and her.

_Where others are limited by morality and law... Remember..._



Superbird said:


> Majora has given us basically nothing other than that he's a 'kickass mayor'. He has barely contributed to discussion at all, and if he is mayor, he doesn't have a night action, so targetting him wouldn't do anything bad. If you think I should target someone else, please do say so.
> 
> Also, bandwagoning *Wargle*.


This is so illogical I cried. *contributes nothing* *does nothing* *unconfirmed role* *Lynch Wargle*


If it must be, it must be.

_Laa shay'a waqi'un moutlaq bale kouloun moumkine

Nulla è reale, tutto è lecito_


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Wargle said:


> She and her.


Right, sorry.  I meant to put they, but I couldn't go back and edit.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Urgh, so many different possibilities that could happen. Wargle being Mafia and we'd win. Alligates being Mafia and another day being forced. Neither being Mafia and we stand at a loss for leads.

Gonna bandwagon *Wargle*. 

However, the _Assassins Creed_ quote throws me off. Wargle previously claimed to be from Battlefield. Either the Battlefield claim was a lie, or the Creed is there to throw us off. Either way :/


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

After some discussion, a hooded figure was chosen as the next candidate for lynching. The man, whose name was Desmond Miles, was hanged in the town square. This, however, did not bring the town any closer to eliminating the mafia threat. 

*Wargle is dead. She was Innocent.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

The townspeople woke to the sounds of screaming from Detective Gumshoe's apartment. When the local authorities went to investigate this disturbance, Gumshoe was nowhere to be found. No traces of blood were found anywhere, and nothing appeared to be damaged or taken out of place. A written note was left on the kitchen countertop, next to stacks of case files and newspapers. The note simply read _"Say goodbye to your precious detective."_

*hopeandjoy is dead. She was Innocent.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Ooh, I can't believe what an _idiot_ I was. My gut instincts were wrong. Because now, our vig _and_ our inspector is dead! 

But I don't think I'm wrong now. After thinking through every possibility, I think I know who the mafia is.

See, my oracle question was "Has the last remaining mafia member currently alive claimed watcher/tracker/whatever it's called?" My result came back as "no", which means that Alligates is not mafia. 

So, realistically, we have two suspects. I liek Squirtles and Majora. If we go by Alligates's claim, then we know that ILS bodyguarded Zexion on n4, since, y'know, he's not dead, and neither am I.

The last day phase, if you recall, I mentioned that my oracle question for n4 was "Is there a mayor currently alive in the game?", and I got back "yes". So that was confirmation of Majora's role, _but not his alignment_. It may sound farfetched, but I think he's really a mafia mayor, if such a thing exists.

But first things first. Superbird, who did you roleblock? And Alligates, this entire theory is on the assumption that you really are a watcher (my question confirmed your alignment, but not exactly your role), so if you aren't, _please say so_. There's no reason at all for an innocent to lie about it at this point.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Uh...  Right. I'm going to go ahead and say I'm not mafia, haha. Go ahead and kill me; you'll be one step closer to losing. As the Oracle, can you ask if the mafia has claimed as mayor?  I think we should all wait at least a day to get a bit more information before we go so far as to lynch anyone. You're working on a hunch, and those haven't proved insofar to be completely accurate.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I blocked Alligates last night, and there was still a mafia kill. I would consider Alligates to be cleared from suspicion at this point.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

_Waiting kills us, Majora_. If we wait one more day, then there's a huge chance that Zexion and I will die, and we'll be left with a bodyguard, a watcher, an innocent child, a supposed roleblocker, and a supposed mayor.

If you're not mafia, then the only other suspect would be Superbird as a mafia copier/roleblocker, which seems pretty farfetched. But, then again, TPP mafia had a mafia roleblocker. Hrm...

Regardless, I'm not going to be hasty in voting. We still need Alligates's claim before doing anything.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Well, there goes our probably-a-vig and inspector. Yes, I am a tracker; last night I tried to track Majora, but apparently Superbird blocked me, so I didn't get a result.

re: Flavor, "Say goodbye to your precious ____", "Say goodbye to your precious Doctor" comes as the first Google result. So, some suspicion could be cast upon I liek Squirtles as a Doctor Who character. No blood = ? Other clues: note was written, screaming was heard, Gumshoe appears to have vanished.

I'm going to tentatively *abstain*; I know it's pretty early in the day to vote, but I want to wait for DarkAura to oracle Majora's/ILS's alignment tomorrow night.
However, we could ALSO kill one or the other, and if that person isn't mafia block the other one tonight and lynch them tomorrow. Which is probably a better idea, but eh I'll abstain for now.

Well, let's look at the list of living players and their claims:
Majora: Freddie Mercury, the mayor. Proved to be mayor by DarkAura.
I liek Squirtles: Commander Strax, the bodyguard.
Superbird: Kirby, the copier-turned-roleblocker.
Whirlpool: Firestar, the guaranteed innocent child. Proved to be innocent by VM.
Zexion: France, the lover.
DarkAura: Espurr, the oracle and chosen lover of Zexion.
Alligates: Professor Layton, the tracker. Proved to not be mafia by DarkAura.

Of these people, the only person COMPLETELY cleared of suspicion is Whirlpool, as an innocent child. The ones who can be REASONABLY cleared of suspicion are DarkAura (provided useful information to town, could not have coordinated with another mafia member to set up the lovers thing UNLESS Zexion is mafia), Zexion (why would DarkAura hide the fact that they are mafia?), Superbird (I was blocked last night, and there is only one mafia member so he could not have coordinated with a prostitute) and myself (I was blocked and there was still a mafia kill; Wargle seems to have been our vig, so). People left to be reasonably suspicious of, as DarkAura has said, are I liek Squirtles and Majora.

I'm not sure whether we should vote ILS or Majora, or abstain and wait for confirmation. I'm leaning towards the first, but I want to hear what others have to say - If somehow the block ends up failing and mafia gets to kill the lovers AND the person we lynch is not mafia, town can still win 3-1 (7 persons left, 1 out of them is mafia.)


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I'd rather lynch, honestly. At least then, we might win with more of us alive.

Here's what I propose we do. Lynch Majora, then, if he isn't mafia, Superbird roleblocks ILS. If there is no death, we lynch ILS on the next day phase. If there _is_ a death, it can safely be assumed that Superbird is a mafia roleblocker. All agree?


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

That seems wise, but I'll wait until others have commented to vote.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I like that idea. Although my role isn't roleblocker. It's copier, of the first person to die, which was Butterfree. Even if the mafia were to die first, I would think that I wouldn't have copied alignment too.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Alligates said:


> Zexion (why would DarkAura hide the fact that they are mafia?)


This actually brings up a pretty good point, as lovers have a separate win condition from the rest of the innocents: their goal is to be the last ones remaining, regardless of their alignment. _Theoretically_, DarkAura could be playing the long con and hiding the fact that Zexion is mafia so they can have their own lover-win.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

wait i lied Zexion would have to be a mafia lover in order for that to work never mind (unless DA is secretly not an oracle?)


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Waiting does kill us, but isn't it six to one right now?  You seem to have it narrowed down to two, waiting won't kill us all. There's no need to aimlessly lynch when we can get a clear answer a different way.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Waiting doesn't kill us _all_, but it does kill one or two more innocents than if we don't wait.

And Whirlpool, yes, we have to stay alive until the end. But to get to the end, the mafia have to be defeated. So while we don't necessarily have the same win conditions as the rest of you, getting rid of the mafia is our common goal.

Now then, if we're all in agreement, I say we lynch. *Majora*. Sorry, but it's either you or ILS, and Alligates gave some evidence that he's really a bodyguard.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I understand the suspicion leveraged against me that I am the remaining Mafia member. However, how can one such as I leave behind such a pitiful and cowardly crime scene? Glorious gore is 'where it's at', as you Earth children say. Furthermore, the Silence said that... I am clearly a Sontaran, and I have nothing to do with that despicable

Whirlpool, there is very little reason for DA to _not_ be Oracle. She's provided information that would be otherwise unavailable to the town; not even the mafia would have access to it. The Mafia can't find a creature's alignment, unless our overseer was very bastard with the Mafia. Having such a role would make them super overpowered, pointing them towards who they should kill. 

DA, alignment of a creature concerns the game's setup, yes? 

OOC: I was pretty bastard with that Mafia Roleblocker in TPP Mafia. She'd roll town if inspected... It's completely possible that there could be one here. However, I'm *abstaining*.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Correct.

Uhm, guys? Can you not abstain? Because really, if we abstain, and Superbird roleblocks Majora, and it turns out that Majora's actually innocent, then Zexion and I are as good as dead. So really, we kind of need to lynch so that more of us stay alive. Alligates, ILS, would you two mind changing your votes?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Before I vote, could someone explain what exactly a Mayor does? I'm at a loss about it... I looked up some information, and I'm still stumped.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

As Alligates said a page or two back, a mayor's vote is the equivilant to two votes. Ergo, if you, Alligates, and Majora all abstained, it'd be four votes, making it impossible to get him lynched.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Is that it? A mayor's just a fancy name for doublevoter?

Voting *Majora*, then.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

*Majora*.

Apologies in advance if you really are innocent.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



I liek Squirtles said:


> Is that it? A mayor's just a fancy name for doublevoter?


Yeah, that's pretty much the gist of it!

For the night phase, if Majora is actually innocent, Superbird, roleblock ILS (sorry ILS, but you're the only one not actually "proven" to be innocent). Alligates, track/watch Superbird. I'll do my oracle business. Zexion and Whirlpool, keep doing whatever it is you're doing.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Hrm, I'm willing to let you kill me if that's what'll sate you, but you're not going to be happy with it.  (What kind of mafia would say that?)

Obviously I'm *abstaining*, since I can't really change what's going to happen.  All I know is that you are all stuck on killing an innocent, so it doesn't bother me that you're lynching me.  You all will win anyway.

Though you should be ashamed that you're killing your mayor.  This is anarchy.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Majora said:


> Though you should be ashamed that you're killing your mayor.  This is anarchy.


Anarchy is how Twitch Plays Pokémon beat Pokémon Red and Pokémon Crystal. hailhelix

That said, I'll vote *Majora*. I'll also plan to roleblock ILS.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Superbird said:


> Anarchy is how Twitch Plays Pokémon beat Pokémon Red and Pokémon Crystal. hailhelix


That's right!  It's also the reason for a good amount of wars! :)


----------



## Zexion (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I don't want another one of us innocents to die, but it's too late not to bandwagon.

*Majora*

I'm sorry Majora.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Another one bites the dust
Another one bites the dust
And another one gone
And another one gone
Another one bites the dust
Hey, I'm gonna get you too
Another one bites the dust

*Majora is dead. He was Innocent.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Another one bites the dust
> Another one bites the dust
> And another one gone
> And another one gone
> ...


THIS IS NOT COOL


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

*Every player didn't not live.
1.728 x 10^5 seconds for discussion.*


----------



## Zexion (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> *1.728 x 10^5 seconds for discussion.*


Can I just say you are marvelous, VM?

Back to the game. Well, we all lived, so that's a plus. That hopefully means something worked. If I remember the plan, Superbird was to Role Block ILS. So, is ILS out last Mafia or.....?


----------



## Superbird (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

I did indeed block ILS. There was also no mafia kill.

I'll start by pointing a very accusatory finger at *I Liek Squirtles.* Explain yourself.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Hey, *I liek Squirtles*. Superbird targeted you, no one died. Explain?

Also DarkAura, what were your results last night?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

You are right in accusing me; it makes sense. I cannot hide from such accusations. However, I'm the bodyguard. Roleblocking me would simply reduce me to a vanilla townie. No deaths? The remaining Mafiosi forgot to send in their action, or simply didn't target anyone to cast the blame, and therefore the lynch, on me.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



			
				Vanilla Mongoose said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I liek Squirtles*


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

lololol I was right, you were all wrong, deal with it


----------



## Wargle (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Isn't Oracle not supposed to be able to ask questions about alignment? Because then it's a just more powerful inspector that can also find out numbers and pther things


----------



## Zexion (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Majora said:


> lololol I was right, you were all wrong, deal with it


Oh you, go back to being dead Mr. Mercury.



Wargle said:


> Isn't Oracle not supposed to be able to ask questions about alignment? Because then it's a just more powerful inspector that can also find out numbers and pther things


I think you're right, Wargle. I'm unsure of this :/


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

Oracles are unable to find out a specific (emphasis on specific) person's role or alignment, but it says nothing about proving or disproving a person's claim and using our best judgement on it. Are you guys _seriously_ doubting my powers even after all that's happened? I'm super sure of this, trust me.

then again, I _did_ get Majora and Wargle killed, and indirectly killed Maimi and hopeandjoy, and all four of you guys had super important roles.

...go back to being dead, Majora and Wargle.


----------



## Zexion (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



DarkAura said:


> ...go back to being dead, Majora and Wargle.


Forgot Wargle was dead too for some odd reason.

Also forgot to vote. *I Liek Squirtles*


----------



## Wargle (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



DarkAura said:


> Oracles are unable to find out a specific (emphasis on specific) person's role or alignment, but it says nothing about proving or disproving a person's claim and using our best judgement on it. Are you guys _seriously_ doubting my powers even after all that's happened? I'm super sure of this, trust me.
> 
> then again, I _did_ get Majora and Wargle killed, and indirectly killed Maimi and hopeandjoy, and all four of you guys had super important roles.
> 
> ...go back to being dead, Majora and Wargle.


I'm not doubting your powers, I'm saying *if* you're telling the truth then oracle was way too powerful this game and we would not have been able to win without it. That's not usually how oracles work in games.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*

The day was drawing to a close. The townspeople had cast their suspicions on one man, and although his alibi was plausible, they had no doubt in their minds that this man was the one secretly plotting their demise.

Just as the sun began to set, and the shadows of dusk began to cover them like a suffocating blanket, the unnamed man began laughing. “Well done… well done, indeed. It was indeed I who has murdered your friends. But… what can you do to stop me? I have more power than any of you could ever dream! You couldn’t possibly ki…” The man froze, mid-sentence. Slowly, he turned around, a horrified expression plastered to his face. A stony hand lay on his shoulder. It was the hand of a weeping angel. Before he could even scream, the man had vanished from thin air, leaving no trace of his departure.

After a few unblinking moments of sheer bewilderment, the town began to feel relieved. One by one, they made their way out of the town square, but the small pink blob was cautious not to take his eyes off of the stone angel. The statue began to crumble, however – a side effect of the paradox it had just created. In a cemetery to the North of town, a large headstone with the inscription “MOFFAT” lay damp and worn by the passage of time. 

*I liek Squirtles is dead. He was Mafia.
The town wins.*

-EPILOGUE-

A young Meowstic looked anxiously into the mirror while adjusting her fur. “Don’t worry. You look amazing,” her friend Firestar reassured, “Now go. Knock ‘em dead.”

Meowstic stepped onto the aisle, and met eyes with the groom. France had hired the most expensive suit available for this special day. It was the first interspecial marriage the town had ever performed. It’s wonderful how far we’ve progressed as a society. 

Somewhere in the Amazonian rainforest, Professor Layton and Kirby stood at the entrance to the ruins of an ancient temple. “So pink man, are you ready to solve this puzzle?” Kirby, who had put his drug habits behind him, hated that nickname, but smiled and nodded anyway. “Well then, let’s go.” Layton announced, stepping foot into the mysterious ruins.



Spoiler: ROLES



*Player: *Flora
*Role: *Master Xehanort (Mafia Don - Mafia)
*Description: *You lead the mafia faction and can choose to kill one player during each night phase. Your fellow mafia members are Caliborn (Ether’s Bane) and Steven Moffat (I liek Squirtles).

*Player: *Majora
*Role: *Freddie Mercury (Mayor - Innocent)
*Description: *When you vote during the day, your votes will count as two votes, because you are that awesome.

*Player: *I liek Squirtles
*Role: *Steven Moffat (Mafia Inspector - Mafia)
*Description: *Your ego has become so great that you have started killing characters out of _other stories_. Frankly, the Doctor Who fans are not all that surprised. Each night, you can inspect another player to learn the name of their character. Your fellow mafia members are Xehanort (Flora) and Caliborn (Ether’s Bane). You will take over as don if you are the last mafia member remaining.

*Player: *Superbird
*Role: *Kirby (Universal Backup - Innocent)
*Description: *You will absorb the role of the first person to die during the game, and will inherit all of that person’s powers.
*Player: *Maimi
*Role: *Katara (Doctor - Innocent)
*Description: *Your healing powers can be used to prevent a player from being killed by the mafia. Each night, you can choose any player (other than yourself) and that player will be immune to night kills.

*Player: *Whirlpool
*Role: *Firestar (Innocent Child Cat - Innocent)
*Description: * Once during the game, you can ask the GM to tell everyone of your innocence.

*Player: *hopeandjoy
*Role: *Dick Gumshoe (Inspector - Innocent)
*Description: *Each night, you may select a player and learn of their alignment.

*Player: *Ether’s Bane
*Role: *Caliborn (Mafia Goon - Mafia)
*Description: *You are truly feared by all the townspeople. Your fellow mafia members are Xehanort (Flora) and Steven Moffat (I liek Squirtles). You will take over as don if Xehanort is dead.

*Player: *Wargle
*Role: *Desmond Miles (Vigilante - Innocent)
*Description: *During the night phase, you may kill any player of your choosing.

*Player: *Zexion
*Role: *France (Lover - Innocent)
*Description: *You are a lover, not a fighter! On the first night, you must choose another player. The two of you will become lovers and may communicate with each other freely. Your goal is to be the last two players remaining. If either you or your lover dies, the other player will die as well.

*Player: *1. Luftballon
*Role: *Kyubey (Incubator - Innocent/Mafia)
*Description: *Your purpose is to gather energy by collecting the animosity of the other players. If you are killed during the night phase, you become “activated”. When activated, your goal is to harvest the other players’ animosity by having them vote to lynch you. If the town tries to lynch you while you are activated, you win the game.

*Player: *DarkAura
*Role: *Espurr (Oracle - Innocent)
*Description: *Your psychic ability allows you to communicate with the GM telekinetically. Each night you may ask the GM any question about the game, as long as it doesn’t pertain to a specific player or their role. You can ask questions such as “How many mafia members remain?” and “Is there an alien in this game?”

*Player: *Butterfree
*Role: *Walter White (Roleblocker - Innocent)
*Description: *You sell drugs to other players that make them unable to perform their night actions. Each night, you may select another player and prevent their actions from having any effect.

*Player: *Dar
*Role: *Greed (Bomber - Mafia)
*Description: *Although you are aligned with the mafia faction, you prefer to work on your own. As such, you do not know the other mafia members’ identities, and the mafia does not know of you. At the beginning of the game, you start with THE BOMB. You can choose to pass it on to another player during the night phase. The player who receives THE BOMB will be able to pass it on to another player during the next night phase, but in doing so, there is a 1 in 10 chance that it will explode, killing the person before they can get rid of it. If a player does not pass on THE BOMB, it will explode automatically. If THE BOMB has already exploded, you may create another. In addition to this power, your Ultimate Shield protects you from a single kill during the night.

*Player: *Alligates
*Role: *Professor Layton (Tracker - Innocent)
*Description: *Each night, you may look for clues by tracking another player. You will then discover who this person targeted with their night action, if they have one.





Spoiler: ACTIONS



N0:
Zexion becomes lovers with DarkAura.
Butterfree blocks Maimi.
Flora kills 1. Luftballon.
1. Luftballon becomes the activated alien.
hopeandjoy inspects Flora (Result: “Flora is Mafia.”)
I liek Squirtles inspects Butterfree (Result: “Butterfree is Walter White.”)
Alligates tracks Superbird (Result: “Superbird did not target anyone.”)
DarkAura asks “Is there a vigilante in the game?” (Answer: “Yes”)
Dar passes THE BOMB to DarkAura.

D1:
No one is lynched.

N1:
Butterfree blocks Maimi.
Flora kills Butterfree.
Maimi tries to heal Superbird, but is blocked.
hopeandjoy inspects 1. Luftballon (Result: “1. Luftballon is Mafia.”)
Alligates tracks Butterfree (Result: “Butterfree targeted Maimi.”)
DarkAura asks “What was the reason for there being no deaths on N0 (Doctor heal, alien activation, inactive mafia, etc.)?” (Answer: “An alien was activated.”)
DarkAura passes THE BOMB to Maimi.
Superbird absorbs Butterfree’s role and becomes a roleblocker.

D2:
No one is lynched.

N2:
Superbird blocks 1. Luftballon.
Wargle kills 1. Luftballon.
hopeandjoy inspects Ether’s Bane (Result: “Ether’s Bane is Mafia.”)	
Alligates tracks hopeandjoy (Result: “hopeandjoy targeted Ether’s Bane.”)
I liek Squirtles inspects Superbird (Result: “Superbird is Kirby.”)
DarkAura asks “How many players are mafia?” (Answer: “There are four mafia-aligned players.”)
Maimi does not pass on THE BOMB. Maimi explodes.

D3:
Dar is lynched.

N3:
Superbird blocks Flora.
Flora tries to kill DarkAura, but is blocked.
hopeandjoy inspects DarkAura (Result: “DarkAura is Innocent.”)	
Alligates tracks Zexion (Result: “Zexion did not target anyone.”)
I liek Squirtles inspects Wargle (Result: “Wargle is Desmond Miles.”)
DarkAura asks “How many Vanilla townies are currently alive in this game?” (Answer: “Zero”)

D4:
Flora is lynched.

N4:
Superbird blocks Ether’s Bane.
Ether’s Bane tries to kill DarkAura, but is blocked.
Wargle kills Ether’s Bane.
hopeandjoy inspects Whirlpool (Result: “Whirlpool is Innocent.”)	
Alligates tracks I liek Squirtles (Result: “I liek Squirtles targeted Zexion.”)
I liek Squirtles inspects Zexion (Result: “Zexion is France.”)
DarkAura asks “Is there a mayor currently alive in this game?” (Answer: “Yes”)

D5:
Wargle is lynched.

N5:
Superbird blocks Alligates.
I liek Squirtles kills hopeandjoy.
hopeandjoy inspects Alligates (Result: “Alligates is Innocent.”)	
Alligates tries to track Majora, but is blocked.
DarkAura asks “Has the last remaining mafia member currently alive claimed watcher/tracker/whatever it's called?” (Answer: “No”)

D6:
Majora is lynched.

N6:
Superbird blocks I liek Squirtles.
I liek Squirtles tries to kill Superbird, but is blocked.	
Alligates tracks Superbird (Result: “Superbird targeted I liek Squirtles.”)
DarkAura asks “Has the last remaining mafia member currently alive claimed bodyguard?” (Answer: “Yes”)

D7:
I liek Squirtles is lynched.
Town wins.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 6, 2014)

I didn't play this game, but as the only active mod in the mafia forum, I've changed your title accordingly. Good job, town!


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 6, 2014)

Vanilla Mongoose said:
			
		

> Somewhere in the Amazonian rainforest, Professor Layton and Kirby stood at the entrance to the ruins of an ancient temple. “So pink man, are you ready to solve this puzzle?” Kirby, who had put his drug habits behind him, hated that nickname, but smiled and nodded anyway.


brb dying laughing


----------



## Flora (Apr 6, 2014)

THAT EPILOGUE IS THE GREATEST THING EVER

anyways. dang. I forgot that forum!mafia doesn't typically have uninformed!miller. which ruined my credibility. :( which is a shame because riku makes a perfect miller. which i should keep in mind for my theoretically KH mafia in which instead of dying people become Already-Half-Xehanort

great game, everyone!


----------



## Wargle (Apr 6, 2014)

I thought Self Healer was somewhat credible. Maybe. All of the other roles from the three fandoms I sent (AC, Battlefield, Mass Effect) were either Mafia or Vig sounding.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 6, 2014)

The epilogue was beautiful. ;-;

Well, awesome game, everyone! It was super fun.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 7, 2014)

That...was the best game of mafia I've played in a long time. I like how I was actually able to be helpful.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 7, 2014)

My death was beautiful...

Killing Butterfree did us in for the long run. 

I love how my random fake claim totally worked. Up until the end, at least.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



Wargle said:


> I'm not doubting your powers, I'm saying *if* you're telling the truth then oracle was way too powerful this game and we would not have been able to win without it. That's not usually how oracles work in games.


To be fair, I pretty much screwed over at least four innocents on account of my hasty decisions, so that kind of draws away from any overpoweredness. And... yes they do? They ask a question that doesn't pertain to a specific person's role or alignment and they get an answer.

Ha, this was such a fun game! Besides the fact that I got Majora and Wargle killed, and Maimi bombed, and indirectly killed hopeandjoy on account of the mafia being unable to attack me or Zexion without drawing suspicion to ILS. And besides the fact that I kind of went my own way about halfway in and kind of left Zexion in the dust... Sorry guys! But at least the Town won, right?


----------



## Zexion (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Fandom Mafia 2 (Game in Progress)*



DarkAura said:


> And besides the fact that I kind of went my own way about halfway in and kind of left Zexion in the dust...


The Lover was left by his chosen lover. A sad tale. A happy ending, however! Good game guys!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 11, 2014)

I gotta say this was entertaining as fuck to watch. Good game guys. I wish I'd made it in. 

 Seriously, you guys had me guessing. Good work!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 11, 2014)

This mafia has reminded me that I need to play Kingdom Hearts and watch Breaking Bad.

Also, for the record, I've never played Professor Layton or Assassin's Creed and I've never read Warriors. I had firsthand knowledge of the other fandoms though.


----------

